
What's the difference between apps we cherish vs. regret? - arikr
http://www.timewellspent.io/app-ratings
======
sky_projektor
What makes an app cherishable? Likes, money & payments for free, comments,
imaginary services for non existing problems? I doubt there will be any app
that would be cherishable in the long run until it helps fill my tummy, makes
clean air out of smoke, or makes potable water out of dirt!

